# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  اشخاص مشهورين باللبس الخليجي (الشماغ)

## thefactor

.










































لو سمحتوا اللي مو خليجي لا يلبس الشماغ ابد 
 
جمعة ناس مسويه فيها خليجيين
 
احس المحل هذا بالبطحا ( شاد حيله في الابتسامه ياشين حرمته )
[IMG]http://www.***********/files/arb-up-2008-6/Rq107795.jpg[/IMG] 
صح عليك ( نفس الحكايه بالنسبه للابتسامه )
 
يسلام على الثلاثي المرح
[IMG]http://www.***********/files/arb-up-2008-6/wCR08037.jpg[/IMG] 
راعي المحل اتوقع مرة مبسوط
 
مزه البنت والله 

هذا اللي في النص دوسري وطالب حرش 
واللي حوله توهم طالعين من المسجد 
 
كنهم صلب 
[IMG]http://img444.**************/img444/2916/222222222222ay6.jpg[/IMG] 
 
 


 
انجوس مدرب المنتخب السعودي سابقا
 
مارادونا ( كنه من شيبان الشرقيه حقين الغوص ) 
 
كريستيانو رونالدو
 
رونالدو راعي سطحة
[IMG]http://shgrdey.***********/rony.jpg[/IMG] 
احد مشجعي مانشستر ستي بعد شراء النادي من التاجر الاماراتي 
 
 
 
 
الرئيس الايراني احمدي نجاد
تقول سامع له طار دواسر
 
 
الممثل التركي الشهير بمهند - صح الشخصية كنك من المتسعودين الجدد
[IMG]http://www.***********/files/arb-up-2008-6/Lt133606.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

آآآحلى واحد الشمااغ لايق عليه احمد نجادي

----------


## آهات حنونه

هههههههههههههه

والله حاله

خلي لشماغ حق هله وبس

عساك ع القوة

سلام

----------


## thefactor

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## صمته جرحني

مايليق عليهم الشماغ بالمممممرة 

الشماغ يبيلة لبيس ///// السعودي وبس  

يسلموا

----------


## thefactor

حياك اختي

----------


## الباسمي

ههههههههههههههه
مشكورين

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## thefactor

حياكم نورت الصفحة.........

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> والله حاله
> 
> خلي لشماغ حق هله وبس
> 
> عساك ع القوة
> 
> سلام



وياش بحوره

----------


## المميزة

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس حركاات يضحكووو

----------


## اللامع

هههههههههههههه

الشماغ لسعودي وبس 
ههههههههههههههههههه

***
يسلمو عـ الطرح الحلو 

الله لايحرمنا من جديدك 


تحياتي

----------


## thefactor

حياكم اخواني

----------


## قطعة سكر

ههههههههههه
والله حاله
الشمااغ لسعودين وبس خخخخخخخخخ
مايناسبهم الشمااغ

----------


## نبض الحياه

هههههههههه اشكالهم غلط بالشماغ 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## thefactor

حياكم 
..............

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اقول بس ياشين شي ما يشابه هله

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووووووا

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ياشين السرج على البقر 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طيف المشاعر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مو لايق عليهم ابدااً

يعطيك العافيه ع الطرح 

دمت بود

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## thefactor

حياكم اخواني.........

----------


## اعشق ابي

هههههههههههههه والله ححالة

----------


## thefactor

حياكم.........

----------

